# Moss invasion, when to kill?



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

So I have been working on my lawn for 2 years. Had a huge oak tree that I had to contend with it and just a little bit of moss in the shade of that tree over that time. I had irrigation installed this past summer and the tree taken down right around Thanksgiving but it seems like Moss invaded my lawn sometime between the irrigation and the tree coming down.

I don't know if it was the irrigation that caused it or what but in the 2 years of owning the house, after a full and partial reno and irrigation it seems I have more moss than I ever did before. So what I am wondering is the best time to get rid of it?

I don't have any recent pics but its that oak tree in this pic that I had removed and thee moss seems to have concentrated below it in a path towards the valley in my yard.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

Probably the oak was soaking up most of the water, without the tree you probably have water standing a bit longer. Couple things to try for moss.

1. get a soil test, check the PH, moss likes acidic soil, you want to be around 6.0-6.5
2. If soil test shows low ph then apply lime.
3. Apply moss killer( i like granular because it is easy)
4. Get a bulb auger and drill some 1ft-1 1/2ft holes and fill 80% with sand and back fill with soil
5. Put some seed down, something that likes water, kbg/PRG


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

As soon as the ground thaws, maybe late Feb, early March. Best to attack moss in the late Winter before it reproduces.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

No comment on the moss, just want to say I love your fence. I've wondered why I don't see farm-type fencing more in urban areas, as when it's done right it's gorgeous. Yours is a perfect example!


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Moss is easy to kill once conditions no longer favor its growth. Assuming the tree removal has increased sunlight to the mossy area, warmer temperatures, sunlight, and some iron based moss killer will take care of it. With the oak tree gone, there should be more sunlight that will prevent it from coming back. If it is thick, you may want to rake it up once it is dead to allow the turf to fill in. I would wait for spring to kill it.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

I cut the tree for more sun and so the grass wouldn't have to contend with it (and sick of picking up leaves) so seeing this much moss was a surprise to me. I thought for sure it would have been the opposite.

But maybe the irrigation was the culprit? Guess time will tell but going to kill, rake and seed those spots in the early spring. I had a soil test and ph was right around 6.5 or so in the fall but will get another one in spring. Like I said it's more moss than I have had since buying this house. Just odd how much there is. Drilling holes to help with drainage and standing water?

And thanks on the fence I like it too and my dog really does. A lot of people seem to like it as well but you need landscaping for a see through fence or else it looks barren.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

1028mountain said:


> But maybe the irrigation was the culprit?


Check the soil moisture at various times during the year. Often, shady areas end up needing less water. If you're using an in-ground system, you can easily make any needed cutbacks by reducing watering frequency and/or runtime if that area has its own zone. If not, the nozzles in the head(s) that supply the area would have to decreased a bit. If you're using a manual system or your own sprinklers, it's even easier.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

It's in ground and have yet to audit how much water is being put down. Will see what is doing in the spring as it's a learning curve for sure.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Bumping this as it seems I am fighting a losing battle against moss in my yard. It seems where I live geographically (close to water) just breeds moss. Almost every yard has it and with only a single tree in my lawn it can't be a shade problem.

So either low ph, drainage or soil compaction? I'd like to tackle this asap and with the warm weather we've been having in the DMV I'm wondering when the best time to do this would be?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Do you have updated pictures? Moss likes wet, shady conditions. Fix what is causing the moss (overwatering and too much shade are likely) and it will go away.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Let it dry out and flake up a bit, then rake the area and let it dry a little more. It should go away eventually.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

@bernstem and @ABC123

Latest pics are below but not that recent (OCT/NOV) and the grass looks good from afar, but there is a ton of moss up along the fence by the road coming down towards the driveway. Also moss is the lower left corner next to the garage but I guess that is expected because all my water (all downspouts) drains out down there.

Note these are late in the day when the sun is low, taken in last week of October. Spring and Summer that is pretty much all sun during the day until the sun starts to set. But the fall/winter enough shade to allow moss to flourish? If so that could be my problem and one that I would have a hard time solving due to the shade coming from neighbors trees. Irrigation has been off since October so no watering whatsoever, just whatever mother nature delivered which hasn't been much at all.

I am starting to think that my soil is just not conducive to grass as it seems the majority of houses in my neighborhood suffer the same problems. Feels like an uphill battle...



















Last pic I took in November:


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Do you have pictures of the moss? I don't see any in the pictures.

If you think you have a soil deficiency leading to the moss, a soil test is the best way to answer that question.

What have you tried in the past year to address the moss?


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Lol I know I don't have any, its hard to capture especially now that we are getting dumped on with snow. I did a ton of moss killer and reseed/overseed this past fall. Also had a soil test back in January when I posted this thread but the soil test didn't recommend any lime.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Your soil test looks OK. Low K is the only issue and it is an easy fix. How is the soil structure in the area? Is it compacted? Does it hold water longer than the rest of the lawn? Is it shaded more?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Moss is a messenger of a larger problem. You wouldn't kill the messenger, would you? If you don't correct the underlying problem, the moss will come back.

I don't see anything in your soil test that makes me go "aha!". The only things I can come up with are soil compaction, moisture and shade. You could also try adding some organic matter - top layer with some well rotted compost. Your K is low, so I would apply some sulfate of potash.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Alright I got some pics today in 21° weather this morning.




























That soil test was from last spring and I have added SOP since then but you can see I am still missing something because the moss seems to be thriving. Also I dont remember my yard looking this bad in any previous winter but who the hell knows what is/was going on with it before winter.

@Deadlawn where is the best place to get well rotted compost? I can buy it in bags at the big box store but thats a pain in the ***. IF I were to top dress how much would I need for a roughly 4K sqft lawn?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

1028mountain said:


> Alright I got some pics today in 21° weather this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best thing to do is to find someone near you who sells bulk compost. To cover 4K sq ft with a 1/2 inch layer will require 6 cu yds. Or you could just get enough to layer the areas most succeptible to moss. The compost will definitely benefit the grass regardless.

Another thing that would be beneficial (and much less expensive) would be a core aeration to reduce compaction. Moss loves compacted soil.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

@Deadlawn ill look and see what I can find. And I can aerate myself by renting one at HD but always thought to do it when seeding. If that isn't the case can I aerate in the spring?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

1028mountain said:


> @Deadlawn ill look and see what I can find. And I can aerate myself by renting one at HD but always thought to do it when seeding. If that isn't the case can I aerate in the spring?


Fall is the best time to aerate, but spring is OK as long as the ground isn't too wet. And not too late that there isn't enough time during the spring for the lawn to repair itself before the harsh summer months.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

@dadnotdead can I throw down Moss-Ex now? Temps are going to hover in the 40-50s for the next couple weeks. I can also get compost delivered as well and wondering if and when I should do that? Ground is probably still frozen so would need to take that into account.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

1028mountain said:


> @dadnotdead can I throw down Moss-Ex now? Temps are going to hover in the 40-50s for the next couple weeks. I can also get compost delivered as well and wondering if and when I should do that? Ground is probably still frozen so would need to take that into account.


I would wait a couple of weeks, and make sure the soil is soft. You want the iron absorbed fully by the soil. You could also check soil temps. If solidly in the 50s, you are probably fine.

Don't put down any compost until any moss is dead. It sounds like this is prep for seeding?


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Green said:


> 1028mountain said:
> 
> 
> > @dadnotdead can I throw down Moss-Ex now? Temps are going to hover in the 40-50s for the next couple weeks. I can also get compost delivered as well and wondering if and when I should do that? Ground is probably still frozen so would need to take that into account.
> ...


Nah at this point just going to kill the moss pre-m and maybe compost? Over having to constantly overseed and reseed every year. I think I've given up on having a near perfect lawn during the year. After 3 years of trying still not really any better than the previous year. Granted a lot better than I started with but still a ton of work.

Complete reno
Overseed 
Overseed 
Cut down huge oak
Sprinklers
Near complete Reno due to cut/army worms
Current ton of moss.

If not one thing it's another so I think I will just try and maintain it vs achieving perfection.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Green said:


> Don't put down any compost until any moss is dead. It sounds like this is prep for seeding?


You don't need to kill the moss. Just throw the compost down over it and it will perish. Moss hates nutrient rich soil.


----------

